# Public Liability Insurance for Online Dog Bakery?



## [email protected]'s_Bakery

I hope somebody can help me. I have started my own online dog bakery business a short while ago and want to attend a few dog events to give people the chance to give their dogs samples of my treats, cookies and biscuits. But when I request a trade stall I am always asked for public liability insurance, which I don't have since we are an online business only with no store to go to. Also, when I try to get a quote for a liability insurance online can never find an option for "dog bakery" to describe my business. I am really not sure what to do now as I would like to attend the upcoming dog events but the organisers won't let me without the insurance. But I cannot get it online either as the type of business I am having is not listed by any insurer.


----------



## Andromeda

I think that you don't need specific insurance as a dog trainer, walker or sitter. Take a look for public liability insurance. Try with Towergate Insurance. It was recommended to me when I started Merishia massage course.

Specialist Insurance incl. Boat, Business & Car | Towergate Insurance


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery

But I am not a dog walker, trainer or sitter. That's the problem I am having when looking for a quote for the insurance as there is no option for "dog bakery". I will check the website out, thank you so much.


----------



## Andromeda

I know that. That's why you should try with something more general as a insurance for a "normal" business.

Public liability insurance

Public Liability Insurance Quotes - Cover tailored to your needs

And to compare:

Public Liability Insurance | Compare The Market

If you want to know more about that insurance:
Public liability insurance | Business Link


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery

Thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## LouJ69

Do they have an option for "other" when you are filling out the type of business? I was looking for public liability insurance last week for my new dog training business and a lot of the insurance places only had an option for dog groomer on it, but some had other as an option. I e-mailed lots of places and only one got back to me. I live in Ireland so it's probably a little different to the uk, but maybe try e-mailing with your details and they might be able to help you.
Good luck xxx


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery

I was able to get an insurance from direct line eventually. It is quite good. I hope you have luck finding one for your business as well!


----------



## cooperlovelove

Hi...

how did you get on with the public liability insurance?....also did you get product liability insurance as well?

Heard that public liability is if someone gets hurt when you are trading outside (stall) and product liability is in case someone (dog) gets hurt through eating your product

i'm so confused...what is best...do you need both/did you get both?

thanks


----------

